# Hello from Northern Ontario



## algomadigger (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello everyone.I came to this wonderful site last year after my wife and i found an old dump on hiway 129 north while on our May long weekend camping trip. It was a "Wishing Well'' soda bottle that sparked our interest. We found allot of old bottles and cans and wanted to know more about them so i came here to snoop. Well it changes my summer of fishing into a new adventure in old dump searching and digging. We have found lots of cool things since we started and are waiting for the snow to melt so we can get back at it. We are digging old 1900-1940 Logging camp dumps out in the bush on crown land.  Here are a few of our finds. I have allot more but these are my favorites.


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 13, 2014)

a few more


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 13, 2014)

and these


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 13, 2014)

Lots to learn but its intersting. [] We have been to one of our dig sites moving the snow around to make it melt faster.[]  Hope to get some time in before bug season starts.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forums. You'll find limited interest here in the age of items you are finding but helpful folks to give you as much information as we have. Search the archives here for previous discussion on specific items. Good Hunting. P.S. Don't stop the fishing altogether.[]


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome Botguy. This is all new to us so we know very little about what we have. We are enjoying the hunt though.


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 13, 2014)

Cool bottles. I like that Doran's painted label, do you have a picture of the back?


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 13, 2014)

Some really great stuff has come out of Northern Ontario dumps, which are particularly easy to find because they are seldom buried very deeply, on account that nobody would have taken the time to excavate the granitic Canadian Shield to make room for a dump. Consequently, they are on or very close to the surface, with very thin overgrowth on top. They are also easy to dig because they are shallow, and once you hit the Canadian Shield a foot or two down, you know you've reached bottom. I have several nice handmade specimens in my collection from Northern Ontario dumps. The best is the 8-ounce Hartz to the left of this pic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was found in a dump not far from Blind River, Ontario, which goes along nicely with its cousin to the right, which came out of the basement of a pharmacy in the same town.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 13, 2014)

Those are really, really, really nice.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum and to the hobby. Nice looking bottles you have there. I know a guy here is Nova Scotia who collects bottles from the New Liskard area...


----------



## deenodean (Apr 13, 2014)

mctaggart67 said:
			
		

> Some really great stuff has come out of Northern Ontario dumps, which are particularly easy to find because they are seldom buried very deeply, on account that nobody would have taken the time to excavate the granitic Canadian Shield to make room for a dump. Consequently, they are on or very close to the surface, with very thin overgrowth on top. They are also easy to dig because they are shallow, and once you hit the Canadian Shield a foot or two down, you know you've reached bottom. I have several nice handmade specimens in my collection from Northern Ontario dumps. The best is the 8-ounce Hartz to the left of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome!What's on this? It's very similar to KFB Co. LTD


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 14, 2014)

ACLbottles said:
			
		

> Cool bottles. I like that Doran's painted label, do you have a picture of the back?


Here is the back of the Doran's Bottle.


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 14, 2014)

mctaggart67 said:
			
		

> Some really great stuff has come out of Northern Ontario dumps, which are particularly easy to find because they are seldom buried very deeply, on account that nobody would have taken the time to excavate the granitic Canadian Shield to make room for a dump. Consequently, they are on or very close to the surface, with very thin overgrowth on top. They are also easy to dig because they are shallow, and once you hit the Canadian Shield a foot or two down, you know you've reached bottom. I have several nice handmade specimens in my collection from Northern Ontario dumps. The best is the 8-ounce Hartz to the left of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live about 30 minutes from Blind River. I would love to find one of those WoW! We don't have to dig to deep like you said. At the end of last season i found a hole that seems to be lined with wood and is about 7 feet deep. Im gonna investigate it more once i can get to it. We are finding allot of broken glass with tops like the ones in your photo's. There was a huge forest fire in i think 1943 that destroyed the logging industry in the region. We are seeing proof of it  with lots of melted glass in the ground.


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 14, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Welcome!What's on this? It's very similar to KFB Co. LTD


It does look very similar. Mine says Soo Falls.


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought this was pretty neat considering where it's from. I know they are common but i still kept it.


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 14, 2014)

Also found one of these in the same place as that Montgomery Alabama Coke bottle.


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 14, 2014)

I liked how these looked as i never seen them before. Found them in a different place in the woods that had cement poured slabs about 20 feet from the dump site.


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 14, 2014)

Here are some jars we found. The last on is a Jewel Jar so my wife put her polished stones in it.[]


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome, looks like you are finding a lot of nice sodas.  Most of the sodas were manufactured by Soo Falls.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 14, 2014)

I live about 30 minutes from Blind River. I would love to find one of those WoW! We don't have to dig to deep like you said. At the end of last season i found a hole that seems to be lined with wood and is about 7 feet deep. Im gonna investigate it more once i can get to it. We are finding allot of broken glass with tops like the ones in your photo's. There was a huge forest fire in i think 1943 that destroyed the logging industry in the region. We are seeing proof of it  with lots of melted glass in the ground.[/quote] Good work! Keep the shovels going. Too bad about earlier forest fires, though. By the way, you might want to poke around places like Sowerby, Nestorville, and Bruce Station, which have shrunk dramatically since their boom years decades and decades ago. I would also imagine that some pretty interesting stuff might be found in and around Bruce Mines, including the Bruce Station area, because they started iron mining there in the mid-1840s. However, please be careful since I've heard tell of some unmarked and open mining holes hidden in the bush.


----------



## junkyard jack (Apr 14, 2014)

Those cobalt Hartz bottles are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 16, 2014)

mctaggart67  Since you put those bottle pics up i can't get them out of my head! [8|] We were discussing those towns you mentioned this winter and how we want to go explore the area's. More snow has melted and its getting warmer. You Really have my mind racing! lol


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 16, 2014)

Our hobby keys on the imagination. Another place that might prove fruitful is Chapleau, established in the 1880s with the building of the C.P.R. It's a bit of a hike, but . . .


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2014)

Did you find any Beer cans in this dump? LEON.


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 17, 2014)

Chapleau is a bit of a drive but you never know.





			
				hemihampton said:
			
		

> Did you find any Beer cans in this dump? LEON.


Many beer cans but they are so rusted you can barely make out what they are.


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 17, 2014)

great deco sodas.


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a few Sault Ste Marie bottles in collection , I have the soo falls bottle , its actually fairly common I think , also have a 7 up from soo . and a number of bottles from Sudbury and a silver foam bottle from Sudbury that is identical to soo falls bottle .


----------



## algomadigger (Apr 19, 2014)

The Soo and Sudbury factory's where owned by the same guy.  I would love a Sudbury bottle as it's my home town.


----------



## WHITEWOLF (Jan 26, 2015)

How do you go about finding where old logging camps used to be? I've been in lots of old mining camps up North too,but have never found where they dumped their garbage. Any help in these regards would be most appreciated from someone with experience hunting these types of sites. I'm foremost a metal detecting guy,but have recovered some old bottles as well,while recovering metal items. I'd be interested in selling them as well. I can be reached at my personal e-mail also,which is bigall@execulink.com. Thanks for your time & happy hunting everyone.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 27, 2015)

If you want to find where they dumped their garbage a metal detector could be quite useful since there's a good chance it was buried.  Unless there's a convenient slope nearby where it was dumped the old dumps can be quite hard to find.  Look around for a big patch of metal, and making a probe to see what's underneath would help a lot too.


----------



## RCO (Jan 27, 2015)

WHITEWOLF said:
			
		

> How do you go about finding where old logging camps used to be? I've been in lots of old mining camps up North too,but have never found where they dumped their garbage. Any help in these regards would be most appreciated from someone with experience hunting these types of sites. I'm foremost a metal detecting guy,but have recovered some old bottles as well,while recovering metal items. I'd be interested in selling them as well. I can be reached at my personal e-mail also,which is bigall@execulink.com. Thanks for your time & happy hunting everyone.


it likely be tough to find an old logging camp , as there isn't going to be anything left of it by now and trees will have grown in a lot since it been used as a camp. however from my own experience on our property which had been logged there are some signs an area might have been used . I'd look for an area which is along a road or trail that all of a sudden the trees seem a lot smaller than the rest or no big trees at all . a location like this could of been cleared for use as a log storage area or camp etc .  know I found a couple old pop bottles at a location like that where I live . another sign might be locations that have old metal machinery lying around or unnatural things like old metal oil cans that seem out of place for being back in the woods .


----------



## WHITEWOLF (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you so much for the replies to my question. Some good pointers on what I should keep my eyes open for.


----------

